# Shelbyville, KY, "Anthony", male, time up 11/28



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I saw a posting today from the ACO at Shelby County AC, desperate to find help for the animals he has. The shelter is overflowing and he will have to euthanise at 5pm, something he desperately doesn't want to do. He will be at the shelter at 5pm just in case rescue can get to him and has given his e-mail for people to contact him ( [email protected] ). 

Amongst the listings is one for a Belgian Tervuren - thing is I'm certain this is a young longhaired GSD. What do you think? 

I've written to the ACO already to find Anthony's status ie if he is in danger of euthanasia today. 


"Anthony was found wandering the streets of Shelby County. No one came for him and he is very sick.

Anthony is being sponsored by the No-Kill Mission as he is very sick with pneumonia. Right now his vet bills are increasing. Anthony is on two antibiotics (injections as well as oral). He is being syringe fed. Please help Anthony".


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Poor baby! My gosh. I would foster in a heartbeat but we can't afford any vet bills. Do you know any organizations that would help with vet bills if we fostered?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would like to help but I am in Chicago. Anyone know a way to get him here?


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Anthony is in foster care through a no kill. He is NOT in danger. He is doing very well now and is due to be cleared re pneumonia on 11 30. 
Anthony has a listing in the Non-Urgent thread. 

I am in contract with his foster.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

You are correct, he doesn't really look like a Belgian Tervuren, he does look like a long hair gsd


----------



## bjoy02 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm closing this thread because Anthony is listed in Non-Urgent Rescue & Adoption.


----------

